# The homescreen thread.



## Fakraliir (Nov 14, 2011)

Do you think your homescreen has swag?
Post it here for all to see.
Remember to include what ROM you are rolling with, and without further ado post away.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## B.E.McAllister (Jun 7, 2011)

Stock with mods by liberty toolbox and DroidJunk.
















Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

